
Epson made the Google Glass we’ve all been waiting for - type0
http://www.thememo.com/2016/06/15/epson-made-the-google-glass-weve-all-been-waiting-for/
======
type0
Epson also makes EVFs for mirrorless cameras so it's not that strange that
they would innovate in this area. Zeiss were also developing their glasses,
not sure how far they got

[http://www.wired.com/2016/01/zeiss-smart-
glasses/](http://www.wired.com/2016/01/zeiss-smart-glasses/)

------
ChuckMcM
An interesting take on this space. I think something with frames that flipped
up over your head (imagine you have your sunglasses on your head pointed
upwards) would go a long way to quelling fears of being surreptitiously being
filmed.

